# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Super heavy bouncing ball

## Skunge

Hi, I am wondering if anybody can help me explain a dream/nightmare I have had since childhood. It starts off with a bouncing ball away in the distance, no noise when the ball bounces but I feel as if the ball is really heavy although there is nothing that would suggest there is any weight. The ball starts bouncing towards me, getting bigger and it feels to me its getting heavier. It keeps getting closer, bigger and again heavier. The ball never reaches me but when I wake I am usually in a panic and all I can think about is how a ball so big and heavy can bounce and not make a sound. By chance I spoke to my father about this dream a while back and all I said was I keep having this dream about a bouncing ball, he was then able to tell me all about the dream and explained that he had the same dream since he was a child. If anybody has any ideas I would be delighted to hear from you. Thanks for reading.

----------


## Ginsan

I got chills when I read that your dad had the dream since he was a child o.0  That's very strange you know? You should read around on this forum's tutorials and look for MILD techniques. Play this scene in your head but imagine yourself getting lucid, get creative and believe it will work. Tell yourself "next time I see a bouncing ball I realise I am dreaming" 100 times before sleeping, maybe play with a big bouncing ball while doing it. See this as a realiable opportunity to get lucid, not as a terrible nightmare, good luck  :wink2:

----------

